# Books or Articles on Weekly Communion?



## ww (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been recently advised that there aren't very many books, writings, comments on Weekly Communion from the Time of the WCF up until the early 20th Century and part of that is because it wasn't an issue and our churches weren't observing weekly communion. Does anyone know of any Reformed works regarding weekly communion that they can refer me to from the time of the Puritans up through the early 20th Century?


----------

